# Amplificador con TDA2050 y lm1875 (problema)



## ernesto2111 (Jul 9, 2010)

bueno gente necesito que me ayuden cin el amplificador del Integrado TDA2050 y LM1875. se me presento un problema a la hora de probarlo . cuando conecto el parlante a la salida, o sea pata 4, solo escucho un zumbido y no hay forma de hacerlo andar. lo mismo me paso con ambos integrados. El del tda2003 me funciono a la perfeccion pero este no. Alimente como me indicaba el datasheet del circuito hasta probe armarlo en placa, pero me ocurre lo mismo todas la veces que lo armo. utilise el diseño que encontre de mnicolau, ques por cierto es muy bueno, pero sigue sin funcionar. https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...e-simple-tda2030-2040-2050-lm1875-pcbs-14305/.
Probe cambiando los capacitores ceramicos del circuito por unos de poliester pero tampoco sirvio, las resistencias las remplace por una de mas potencia (eran de 1/4w y las cambie por unas de 2w). tambien cambie el integrado pero no hay manera de hacerlo andar. necesito ayuda, tengo q*UE* presentar el proyecto ese en el colegio la semana que viene . Saludos y gracias
PD( pueden ponerme la lista de materia les detallada, ej r1 tantos ohm, tantos watt)
Dejo el datasheet de ambos circuitos: http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/stmicroelectronics/1461.pdf

http://www.national.com/mpf/LM/LM1875.html#Overview

Dejo un par de imagenes:
Este armado en protoboard (tampoco funciono) 



Y este armado en placa:




Dejo el diagrama hecho en livewire.

Saludos y Gracias. 
PD se me escapo el "q" porque estaba tipeando muy rapido y a veces me pasa, perdon .


----------



## Cacho (Jul 9, 2010)

Primero: "Tengo tarea y no quiero ni siquiera sentarme a levantar la lista de componentes... Mándenmela" 
¿Por qué suponés que alguien se va a sentar a hacer exactamente lo que deberías hacer vos?
Es *tu proyecto* para la escuela. Es *tu nota*, no la nuestra. A trabajar.

Segundo: Si tenés que presentarlo la semana que viene, ponete contento: Te queda tiempo para que averigües lo que pasó con tu circuito. Pero no esperes que a alguien le entre el apuro por tu límite de tiempo.

Tercero: No estás escribiendo en un chat. La "q" no significa "que".

Cuarto: Esto lo moví para "Reparaciones", que es a donde pertenece. No a "Gran Señal".

Quinto: Revisá bien la alimentación, que es lo primero. Subí fotos de lo que hiciste (del lado de los componentes y de las soldaduras) e indicá todo lo que hayas medido/probado/reemplazado.
En el aire, sólo se puede arriesgar que tenés un integrado trucho/quemado o algo mal conectado/soldado.

Saludos


----------



## zopilote (Jul 10, 2010)

Publica el esquema y algunas vista de tu amplificador, datos del los voltajes que estas usando. Si le colocaste previo o algo similar, danos mas datos y razones para poder siquiera que estas en linea.


----------



## CAYSER (Sep 6, 2010)

una pequeña observación y primer error , según TU diagrama hecho en livewire, el C6 esta invertido la polaridad ,y lo que propone mariano para el pcb esta bien ,ahora me parece que no lo tienes el ci tda  en el pcb , cuidado con la confusión de los alambres a la hora de unir.


----------



## joaquy2010 (Ago 16, 2011)

espero que te pueda servir lo que te digo, es solo una opinion, la placa que hiciste vos esta al reves , la resistencias que van conectadas a la pata 1 estan conectadas a la pata 5 de ahi en mas si lo que digo esta bien es la solucion a todos tus problemas


----------

